# Black slime in emersed moss



## LondonAquascaper (1 Jan 2022)

Hey all

Have a Misokusa mist wall which is totally awesome, but after about 4 months of running, I'm getting some black slimy stuff in the moss itself. Is there anything I can do/use to kill the slime without also killing the moss?

Has anyone else had this in emersed moss?


----------



## Wookii (1 Jan 2022)

LondonAquascaper said:


> Hey all
> 
> Have a Misokusa mist wall which is totally awesome, but after about 4 months of running, I'm getting some black slimy stuff in the moss itself. Is there anything I can do/use to kill the slime without also killing the moss?
> 
> Has anyone else had this in emersed moss?



Hard to tell without a picture but could be mould. Do you add springtails?


----------



## LondonAquascaper (1 Jan 2022)

I'll get a pic tomoz. I've not added springtails but will order some tomorrow as a friend also recommended them


----------



## dw1305 (1 Jan 2022)

Hi all,


LondonAquascaper said:


> Hey all
> 
> Have a Misokusa mist wall which is totally awesome, but after about 4 months of running, I'm getting some black slimy stuff in the moss itself. Is there anything I can do/use to kill the slime without also killing the moss?
> 
> Has anyone else had this in emersed moss?


It might be Cyanobacteria, <"like _Nostoc_ _commune_">. I'm not sure about treating it without damaging the moss.


Wookii said:


> Hard to tell without a picture but could be mould. Do you add springtails?


Springtails might help.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonAquascaper (9 Jan 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It might be Cyanobacteria, <"like _Nostoc_ _commune_">. I'm not sure about treating it without damaging the moss.
> 
> ...


Well according to that link nostoc commune can be eaten as part of a salad so at least I won't go hungry! 

I've added a few springtails!


----------



## dw1305 (9 Jan 2022)

Hi all, 


LondonAquascaper said:


> link nostoc commune can be eaten as part of a salad


I'm not sure I'd fancy it, "_texturally interesting_" would be my guess. 

cheers Darrel


----------

